# Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Es wird alles an Hardware übertaktet die in einem PC steckt, Grafikkarte, CPU, Ram, NB, SB, nur scheint der Monitor bei vielen Usern außer acht gelassen zu werden. Auch hier stecken Reserven die es frei zu legen gilt.

Die meisten LCD Displays haben ein Bildwiederholrate von 60Hz, 75Hz oder 120Hz. Wie bei jeder Elektronik wurde auch hir vom Hersteller sicherheits- Reserven eingebaut um die Bauteile nicht am Rande ihrer Spezifikationen zu betreiben. Im Durchschnitt liegt wohl diese Reserve bei 10%. Also bei einem 60Hz Monitor müsste man mindesten auf 66Hz kommen.
Aber auch hier gilt das es von Hardware zu Hardware Unterschiede gibt selbst in der gleichen Baureihe, hier ein Beispiel an Hand des Samsung BX2450 und einer Nvidia Zotak 470 Grafikkarte.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn möglichst viel User mit ihren Monitoren ähnliches versuchen würden um mehr Vergleiche zu bekommen.
Bei meinem BX2450 konnte ich genau diese 10% erreichen und bekam dadurch ein besseres Bild, Farbe, Kontrast, warum genau es eine recht starke Verbesserung gab ist mir noch nicht ganz so klar, vermutlich hat so eine Übertaktung auch Auswirkungen auf andere Bauteile im Monitor. Ich beschäftige mich allerdings erst seit kurzer Zeit mit diesem Thema. 

Hier nun meine Einstellungen im Nvidia Treiber um den Monitor mit 66Hz zu betreiben. 
Wenn jetzt in Spielen Vsync aktiviert wurde, geht auch laut Fraps die Framerate auf 66/s hoch.

Nach Aussage vom Samsung Support ist es nicht schädlich für den Monitor ihn auch auf 70Hz laufen zu lassen. Diese Info stammt von Foren Mitglied @Ozo80, nochmal dankte dafür.

Man kann übrigens auch vorher schon sehen wie weit der Monitor geht denn  es kommt eigentlich nur auf den max. Pixeltakt an. Beim BX2450 liegt  der bei 164MHz, d.h. bei 71Hz sind 162MHz erreicht und bei 72Hz liegt  man schon drüber.(steht in den Spezifikationen) Das alles jedoch nur  wenn man auf "CVT - Reduziertes Blanking" im Treiber gestellt hat, sonst  geht´s nur bis 66Hz. Hab ich auch auf der Startseite schon erklärt.

Dies stammt ebenfalls von User Ozo80!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jumperm (20. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Klingt interessant. Wobei ich mich frage, wie sehr die Verbesserungen bemerkbar sind, da ich mit dem Bild eigentlich sehr zu frieden bin.
Werd' aber mal schaun, ob ich meinen Monitor auch dazu bewegen kann ein paar mehr Frames darzustellen. Jedoch muss ich dass im ATI/AMD Treiber machen :/ was den Aufwand erhöht, da ich das CCC noch nicht installiert habe. Wenn ich die Einstellungen gefunden habe, kann ich sie ja mal Posten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Das wer sehr schön von dir, da mir das noch fehlt es im CCC zu machen. Wie gepostet konnte ich eine allgemeine Verbesserung feststellen, ich vermute das noch mehr Bauteile von so einer Übertaktung betroffen sind, ja und poste dann auch bitte deine negativen oder positvene, beides, Erfahrungen.


----------



## DeRtoZz (20. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Bei alten CRTs war es früher möglich, da waren schon manche sogar mit bis zu 200 Hz am Start, halt mal vor Jahren ein Beitrag in einem Englisch Forum gesehen zu haben. dazu wurde es auseinander gebaut und etwas umgebaut / kurzgeschlossen. Über die Hälfte an LCDs gehen aufgrund der geplatzten Kodensatoren kaputt, habe einen Bekannten der seit über 2 Jahre sich damit beschäftigt, und meist muss er nur spezifische Bauteile ersetzen die in jedem Elektro Teile Shop gibt, wie Conrad.

Trotzdem würde ich nicht empfehlen da bei mir z.B. schon bei 65 Hz runter scrollen schon leichte Verzögerung zu sehen ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Na da hab ich keine Probleme aber wir reden hir von 6Hz mehr also da brennt dir kein Kondensator durch!


----------



## Semih91 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

kannst du das auch definitiv garantieren, dass da nichts kaputt geht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Was soll ich da garantieren? Es ist genau das selbe wenn du deine Grafikkarte oder deine CPU übertaktest, da kannst du auch nicht fragen ob dir das einer garantieren kann. Ich hab ne nicht zu ende gebrachte Elektroniker Ausbildung und alles was mir mein Verständniss sagt ist, das es weniger Risiko hat als bei anderen PC Komponenten wie bei der schon erwänten CPU oder Grafikkarte.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Also als erstes mal Respekt wenn du einen unterschied zwischen 60 und 66 Hz siehst! Aber das sich das ganze auch noch auf Farben usw. auswirkt klingt zumindest merkwürdig. 100 Hz wurde ja wegen den Röhren(Fernsehern) eingeführt weil die mit dem herkömmlichen 50/60 Hz nicht so zurecht kamen.
Ich mag zwar den 100 Hz Effekt auf nem Flachmann,aber ich kann da keine veränderung der Farben feststellen. Aber es kann durchaus sein das es sich positiv aufs Bild auswirken kann, aber in meinem Alter sieht man solche Sachen warscheinlich auch nicht mehr!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ne da hast du recht 6Hz merkt man nicht, ich persönlich merke nicht mal die 120Hz von einem Kumpel und seinem Asus Monitor. War die Farben und der Schwarzwert so grass besser sind kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, was solls freu mich ja das es so ist.


----------



## Ozo80 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hammer Tip! Danke! 

Hab meinen jetzt auf 70Hz laufen, denn laut Monitor mit Powerstrip ausgelesen ist die maximale Frequenz: Horizontal 81kHz und Vertikal 75Hz, max. Pixeltakt 164MHz
d.h. er würde auch auf 75Hz mit CVT "reduziertes Blanking" noch innerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen.

Wichtig ist deshalb auch der maximale Pixeltakt welcher hier 164Mhz beträgt. Deshalb muss man bei der angepassten Auflösung auch auf CVT - reduziertes Blanking stellen. Nachzulesen hier: Video Electronics Standards Association ? Wikipedia oder hier mit nem Hinweis für ATI Benutzer: 1920 x 1200 per DVI | c't

Ob dadurch jetzt der Kontrast oder Farbe besser wurde kann ich nicht sagen jedoch gibt es eine deutliche Verbesserung: Das starke "Banding" ist verschwunden. Wer den Ausdruck nicht kennt: damit bezeichnet man bei Farbverläufen entstehende Balken oder Linien parallel zum Verlauf.

Wollte den Monitor eigentlich schon wieder zurückschicken da es meiner Meinung nach extrem auffällt und störend ist. Keine Ahnung warum sich hier noch niemand darüber beschwert hat.

Wer es selber testen will kann diesen Test hier durchführen:    ctscreen - Das c't-Monitor-Testprogramm
einfach Graustufen/Brillianz auswählen und mit rechtsklick --> andere Varianten durchschalten. Mit Standardeinstellungen sieht man klar die einzelnen Stufen, wenn man jedoch auf 66Hz oder 70Hz stellt verschwinden die Abstufungen und es entsteht ein homogener Farbverlauf, wie ich ihn von meinem CRC kenne.(ok, leichte Linien sind noch zu erkennen, aber annehmbar)

Jetzt würde mich eigentlich nur noch interessieren warum das Banding bei Frequenzen über 60Hz verschwindet.

*Edit: Hab eben mit nem kompetenten und netten Samsung-Mitarbeiter telefoniert der mir versicherte, dass ich das Panel so laufen lassen könne.
Jetzt bin ich rundum glücklich mit meinem Monitor und denke dass es in dieser Preisklasse nichts besseres gibt.*


----------



## amdintel (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

was soll das bringen die Reaktion Zeit meines Monitor ist ok und die Bild Wiedergabe ist auch sehr gut .

bei mir gibt es das Menü nicht im (ATI-CCC Panel oder Windows 7)


----------



## Ozo80 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hast du dir das c´t Testbild oder auch irgendein anderes mal angesehen?

Da ist nichts mit subjektivem Wahrnehmen oder Placebo oder so. Man sieht ganz deutlich die Abstufungen der Farbverläufe auf 60Hz. 
Bei mehr als 60Hz verschwinden diese.

Wie gesagt ich hätte meinen zurückgeschickt wenn die Farbverläufe so geblieben wären. (Ist mein erster TFT deshalb bin ich noch von der CRC Bildqualität verwöhnt.)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habs ja im Text schon gesagt meiner Meinung nach wird die Bildqualität besser. So nach Aussage des Samsung Supports macht es nichts den BX2450 auf 70Hz zu übertakten, ist also nicht schädlich. Danke für die Info @Ozo80! Also ich habe es jetzt extra nochmal getestet wenn man die Hz erhöht wird das Bild um einiges besser, besonders merkt man es wenn man so wie ich über den Monitor TV schaut.


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Nice one, hab grad meinen Asbach-Uralt-Samsung von 60 auf 70 Hz übertaktet.

Bei dem Ct-Screentest kein Unterschied, genauso wenig auf dem Desktop.

Dann mal meinen Lieblingsklassiker BF2 mit HardJustice-Mod gestartet,..., keine Coronabildung mehr und die Jungs sind gestochen scharf im Fadenkreuz.

Hab noch mal dem Monitor @stock laufen lassen, und da war es wieder, das ganz leicht verwaschene Bild und meine gehassten Coronas.

Hab nen 226BW. Der läuft auch mit 75Hz, darüber meckert er.

Super Idee, mal auf
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-mehr-performenz-auch-bei-lcd-displays.html
klicken.

Werd den Monitor jetzt grundsätzlich beim zochen ocen.
Selbst bei HD-Filmen wirkt das Bild subjektiv schärfer.

Danke

P.s.: Ist auch nicht dramatisch, falls der Monitor abfackelt, Liebäugel schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem 120Hz von Asus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben das was passiert, da dadurch so gut wie keine Verlustleistung erhört wird. Nur der Taktgeber wird ein wenig beschleunigt, was bei 5-15Hz mehr nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mal ganz ehrlich, dass das was bringen würde, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Dabei oce ich alles, was mir unter die Hände kommt.

Selbst mein Galaxy S ist davon betroffen 

Bin aber, jetzt ganz ehrlich, in all meiner PC-Bastellzeit, so ca, jetzt nicht lachen, knapp 22 Jahre, nich einmal auf die Idee gekommen meine Monitor zu ocen!!! 
Das schlimme da dran, das bringt sogar was!!! 

Aber mal ne andere Frage:
Jetzt schwingen ja wohl die Kristalle knapp 20% schneller.
dann steigt ja auch das Risiko eines Pixelausfalls, oder vertue ich micht da?

Edit: NEE, Blödsinn, die schwingen ja nicht, werden nur schneller ausgerichtet!

P.s.: Bin immer noch von der Wirkung verblüfft!


----------



## Aholic (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich finde das auch ziemlich interessant. Hm, so eine Aquastream XT sollte doch eigentlich...ich mein, das sind 1 1/2 Meter, dürfte das nicht..."Ja hallo Aquacomputer, ich habe da eine Geschäftsidee!"  Da lassen sich sicher noch 2 Schläuche im Fuß verstauen.

Dummerweise ist mein 24zoll Syncmaster mal wieder kaputt, aber sobald ich ihn wieder habe... 

Ich wäre stark dafür, das sich die PCGH dem Thema mal annimmt!


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

ich habs zwar hulkhardy schon per pn gesagt, 
aber die Leute mit ATI/AMD Karten schauen leider ein bisschen in die röhre, 
weil das CCC keine feintuningmöglicheiten für den monitor anbietet. 

Da war die nvidia software schon um welten besser.
Würd mich auch brennend interesieren was das 
Monitor OC bringt, aber jo, muß wohl damit warten 
bis zur nächsten NVIDIA karte^^


----------



## Aradisa (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

So,habe heute meinen neuen LCD ( Asus VE246H ) auch mal auf 70 HZ umgestellt,und kann die positiven Meinungen meiner Vorposter nur bestätigen.
Das Bild ist nochmal einen zacken schärfer geworden,auch im CT Screen Test sind die Farbverläufe jetzt richtig gut,fast keine Abstufungen mehr zu erkennen.
Man kann es schlecht beschreiben,aber bei mir sieht das Bild jetzt ein bisschen plastisch aus,absulut genial.


----------



## Scorpio78 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



> Man kann es schlecht beschreiben,aber bei mir sieht das Bild jetzt ein bisschen plastisch aus,absulut genial.



So ist es!
Beschreiben ist schlecht, muss man gesehen haben!!!

Hatte, als ich das Thema hier gelesen habe, nur müde belächelt, von wegen: jajaja blablabla, nen paar Herz, jaja,...

Habs dann aber doch ausprobiert.
Hatte mir dann den Ct-Monitortest angesehen, vorher nachher, und keinen Unterschied festgestellt, von brillianteren Farben gar nicht zu reden, einfach kein Unterschied!!!

Hab dann mein BF2 angeschmissen und was war das?
Keine Coronas, keine minimalsten, bei schnellen Bewegungen ein viel schärferes Bild!!! Hab noch nen paar andere Games getestet, Ergebnis immer gleich, einfach ein schärferes Bild.
Selbst bei meinen HD-Filmen.

Die Geschichte mit den Farben, die ich von vornerein, nachdem ich in mühevoller Frickelarbeit den minimalen Blauchtisch (Samsung Syncmaster BW 226, aus meinem S-Panel bekommen habe, als sehr gut empfunden habe, haben sich nicht verbbessert, aber auch nicht verschlechtert.

Hatte das gestern mal nen paar Kollegen an ihren Bildschirmen demonstriert und das Ergebnis war einstimmig: 
Besseres Bild!!

Nun ja, gab auch einen, nicht direkt als Misserfolg zu verzeichenden Versuch. Der 120Hz von Asus hat einfach so schon ein hervorragendes Bild, wurde auch mit 20Hz mehr nicht besser!!! Deshalb wieder @stock.

Sollte jeder mal ausprobieren, um sich selbst nen "Bild" davon zu machen.


----------



## Cungalunga (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

@ Scorpio78

Hi habe auch ein Samsung 226BW und bekomme es nicht iwie hin hast du vieleicht ein sreenshot von den Einstellungen ..?

gruß Cunga


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

hulk hat doch screens gemacht auf der startseite... 

hat das nicht geholfen?
btw hatte auch mal den 226BW, 
war echt ein hammer teil


----------



## Junkie2003 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Super sache das mit dem Monitor oc! mein samsung p2770h läuft mit 70hertz ohne mukken und muss sagen das is schon nice bei BFBC2.
aber selbst wenn ich firefox auf mache und meine ssd den sofort aufploppen lässt ist die streifenbilung quasi nichtmehr vorhanden! 
thx Hulkhardy!(jetz muss man nur noch die ssd übertakten können!)


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

ihr macht mich echt neidisch ^^
*auch testen will, geht aber dank ATI nicht ^^*


----------



## Plajer (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

sooo LGW2452T

von 60 auf 65 eingestellt geht,
66 geht nichtmehr
aber irgentwie speichert er mir das nicht ab und geht wieder auf 62, komisch
bild is fjeden " schärfer " "besser "

hab helligkeit erhöht in der hoffnung besser übertakten zu können, hat nciht geholfen.

naja nice danke


----------



## art90 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



roheed schrieb:


> ihr macht mich echt neidisch ^^
> *auch testen will, geht aber dank ATI nicht ^^*



ich hab auch ne ati-karte. mit powerstrip geht das. bisl umständlich...aber naja.

ich hab das vor nem halben jahr mal gemacht. mein p2250 geht bis 78Hz.

kann aber mich aber an kein unterschied erinnern. ich mach das in den nächsten tagen mal wieder und achte auf unterschiede...


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

jo werd ich doch glatt mal testen ^^

was passiert wenn man es übertreibt? Bildschirm schwarz und
man muß umständlich den Treiber deinstallieren so wie früher bei CRTs?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ja der Bildschirm wird schwarz aber des zählt ja die Sekunden runter ob die es übernahmen willst, entweder du drückst Esc und er springt wieder zurück oder du wartest halt wenn er wieder bei 0 ist und du nichts machst springt er wieder von selber auf die Standard Frequenz.


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

ob das auch so bei dem tool ist das ART90 genannt hat?^^
naja mal schaun muß mal reset durchführen, 
dann mal schaun ob ich mein Samsung baby heut noch abgeschossen bekomme lol


----------



## Ozo80 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Wollt eben schreiben das es auch mit Powerstrip gehen würde, da kann man sogar einstellen das alles in Echtzeit übernommen wird. Also immer in 1Hz Schritten höher gehen bis der Bildschirm schwarz wird. 

Als ATI-User würd ich es vorher allerdings mit den Einstellungen "Modi ausblenden die dieser Monitor nicht darstellen kann" und „DVI-Frequenz für hochauflösende Displays reduzieren“(reduziertes Blanking bei nVidia) versuchen, da Powerstrip bei mir z.B. nur flimmerde Bilder brachte.

Man kann übrigens auch vorher schon sehen wie weit der Monitor geht denn es kommt eigentlich nur auf den max. Pixeltakt an. Beim BX2450 liegt der bei 164MHz, d.h. bei 71Hz sind 162MHz erreicht und bei 72Hz liegt man schon drüber.(steht in den Spezifikationen) Das alles jedoch nur wenn man auf "CVT - Reduziertes Blanking" im Treiber gestellt hat, sonst geht´s nur bis 66Hz. Hab ich auch auf der Startseite schon erklärt.

Hier mal noch ein Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

so ich hab mal powerstrip probiert...
konnt aber kaum mehr als 3hz rausholen. 
Und als mir dann die kiste abgeschmiert ist als ich vom zocken wieder auf den 
desk gekommen bin hat/hab ich die schnauze auch schon voll gehabt vom Monitor OC^^

Abgesehen von ner menge probs, konnte ich soweit keine nennenswerten vorteile sehen 
durch oc... btw, ab 65hz ging der Samsung in sperrmodus und meinte, ungeigneter Modus.
Erlaubt sind nur 60hz und blabla bla^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Schade nachdem es so viele glücklich gemacht hat betrübt mich deine Erfahrung ein wenig aber da kann man halt nix machen. In wie fern es natürlich es mit der ATI Graka zusammen hängt kann ich noch nicht einschätzen. Da das Thema noch total neu ist gibt es leider auch noch sehr wenig Erfahrung weilch Monitore davon einen Vorteil haben und od die Graka da ne Rolle spielt. Das wird sich erst mit der Zeit zeigen. @Ozo80, danke für die Info in deinem letzten Post hab es auf der Startseite übernommen.


----------



## roheed (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

ja hat mich ja auch so neugierig gemacht nachdem soviel positives darüber berichtet wurde
dass ich es um jeden preis ausprobieren mußte ^^ naja schade...obs an der ATI liegt oder 
am Samsung 2443BW kann ich dir leider auch nicht so recht sagen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Bist halt auch der erste der es mit dem RivaTuner versucht hat, ich weiß noch von früher das der auch extrem viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat, wenn du mal wieder Lust und Laune hast kannst ja noch mal ein wenig rumtesten.


----------



## roheed (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

wieso rivatuner?^^ hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ach kacke du hast ja PowerStrip benutzt. Meine neue GTX580 hat mich total verwirrt, so heftig war das nicht mal als ich meine letzte Freundin kennen gelehrn habe und die Optisch der Hammer. Aber Grafikkarten haben micht gelehrt das es auch auf die inneren Werte an kommt!!!


----------



## Aholic (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habe nun mal meinen derzeitigen "Ersatz" Monitor genommen, ein Syncmaster 226BW der auch auf 60Hz läuft. Bei eingestellten 63Hz kann ich kein Bad Company 2 mehr starten, das Bild wird direkt 2 Sekunden nach Start schwarz, flackert 3mal, bleibt dann wieder, doch wenn ich im Hauptmenu bin hängts komplett. Rausgetabt, Prozess beendet (da kein Bild mehr) und die Farbtiefe lies sich nicht mehr auf 32Bit stellen, ganz komische Sache. Nach dem wiederherstellen der alten Einstellungen liefs wieder...

Habt ihr sonst noch andere Werte angepasst?

Edit: die 32Bit werden nicht mehr übernommen. Wenn ich nun das vorgefertigte Profil aus dem Treiber nehme, existiert dort nurnoch der 16Bit Eintrag. Auch ist der alte Hz Eintrag nicht mehr wählbar. Dazu kommt, das sich mein Windows Farbschema, bei jedem Spielstart, egal welches Spiel zurücksetzt.

Edit 2: Langsam bin ich am verzweifeln, nach einer Treiber-neuinstallation bestehen die Probleme immernoch. Obwohl ich im Treiber Menu 60Hz eingestellt habe, finde ich im Monitor eigenen Menu immernoch 63Hz, die scheinen wie eingebrannt.

*Edit 3:* Nachdem ich den Treiber nun nochmal komplett samt PhysX, 3D Vision, und was Nvidia sonst noch so bietet deinstalliert habe, sämtlich noch auf der Festplatte befandlichen reste gelöscht habe, läuft nun alles wieder. Sehr sehr seltsame Sache.

Trotzdessen muss ich sagen, bis zum Zeitpunkt als ich im Treiber an der Hz Option rumgespielt habe, konnte ich neben der 60Hz auch immer noch 59Hz auswählen, diese ist noch immer verschwunden. Aber solange es läuft...


----------



## PEG96 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Verliert man beim monitor oc eigentlich die Garantie?
Und kann der Hersteller das nachweisen? Weil bei grakas ist es ja sehr schwierig nachzuweisen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Das ist ne schwierige Frage da es alles recht neu ist. Ich kann jetzt nur für Samsung sprechen da ist es unproblematisch lauf Samsung Support. Wie es jetzt bei anderen Herstellern aus sieht weiß ich nicht aber wenn Zweifel bestehen rate ich jeden, wenn er sich absichern will sich mit dem jeweiligen Support in Verbindung zu setzen!


----------



## PEG96 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

gut danke, ich hab nen t260 der is ja von samsung


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Wollt es auch gerade mal Probieren mit Powerstrip
Leider kommt das Programm nicht damit klar das ich Eyefinity nutze, bzw der Monitor am Displayport schaltet sofort ab wenn ich um 1Hz erhöhe.
Das liegt aber am Displayport, wenn ich einen anderen an den Displayport hänge geht der auch sofort aus 
Die andere gehen von 75 auf 83Hz.
Schade!


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn eine Tabelle angefertig wird, worin dann alle OC-Ergebnisse der Monitore festgehalten werden?

Nach Hersteller, oder so...

Dann kann jeder mal schauen. Vielleicht auch noch nen subjektiven Eindruck vom Tester, was es gebracht hat.


----------



## GAMango (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Also hab mal das auch ausprobiert und die Einstellungen laut Bild der 1. Post übernommen. Lief stabil auch bei BBC2. Aber bei Street fighter 4 konnte ich die Auflösung 1920x1080 nicht mehr auswählen max war 1680x1050. 
Da ich ständig Street fighter 4 zocke bin ich wohl gezwungen die einstellungen wieder auf default zu setzen.
Hab übrigens den P2450h


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hi, auch ich konnte es nicht lassen, meinen BIldschrim zu übertakten. Denn alles was gratis ist, wird sich unter den Nagel gerissen Mein Monitor: LG Flatron W2442PA. Hats funktioniert? Jain. Ich konnte zwar im Treiber von nVidia bis zu den Einstellungen von 1920x1080, 32Bit und 71 Hz kommen , aber in Call of Duty 4, was bei mir höchste Priorität hat, nur noch 1680x1050 einstellen. Für jede Änderung der Frequenz musste ich CVT - Reduziertes Blanking einstellen, selbst unter 66Hz. Die volle native Auflösung ging aber über keiner anderen Frequenz als 60Hz. Beim Herstellen des ursprünglichen Zustandes gab es ein paar Probleme, und zwar konnte ich als erstes keine 32bit mehr einstellen und auch CoD4 ging nichtmehr auf der vollen Auflösung, auch wenn ich die normalen Werte manuell eingegeben habe. Erst als ich alle eigenen Einstellungen gelöscht habe, dann die Bildschirminstellung von 1680x1050 (jede andere außer 1920x1080 wäre auch gegangen), hat der Treiber mir automatisch die native Einstellung von 1920x1080 als Option angezeigt, die dann auch funktioniert hat.

Mein Fazit: Beim Umstellen auf 71Hz konnte ich keinen Unterschied merken. Was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich nur den Desktop unter der Einstellung sehen konnte. Sollte sich irgendwas in der Schärfe bei Spielen ergeben, so kann ich das auch bei meinem Monitor manuell einstellen. Insgesamt bin ich mit meinem Bildschirm aber 100% zufrieden, weshalb der das Scheitern des Testes der 71Hz nicht schlimm is. Aber bereuen tu ich den test nicht, auch wenn es eine Fummelarbeit war, alles wieder auf den Ursprungszustand zu bekommen.


----------



## Mr.Blade (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Interessante Sache. Ich konnte bei meinem Iiyama ProLite E2407HDS jedoch keinen Unterschied feststellen. Weder im Desktop noch in Spielen. Hab ebenfalls die 66HZ übernommen.

Grüße


----------



## Forseti (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habe mal versucht meinen alten 19" Bildschirm Samsung SyncMaster 913N zu übertakten. Leider gibt es schon bei 1 Hz mehr Verzerrungen und bei 3 Hz mehr wird der Bildschirm weiß mit schwarzen Streifen


----------



## weizenleiche (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mein Monitor scheint bis 75 Hz x 83 kHz ausgelegt zu sein (BenQ G2420HDBL - 61 cm ( 24" ) - Breitbildformat TFT-Aktivmatrix LCD-Display).
Muss ich jetzt mit Powerstrip (da ich eine AMD hab) die Horizontale Geometrie Sync-Rate (67,500 kHz) oder nur die Vertikale Gemoetie Frequenz (60,000 Hz) ändern? Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit den RAMDAC-Takt (vom Monitor?!) der aktuell bei 148,500 MHz liegt abzuändern.


----------



## Ozo80 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ich konnte zwar im Treiber von nVidia bis zu den Einstellungen von 1920x1080, 32Bit und 71 Hz kommen , aber in Call of Duty 4, was bei mir höchste Priorität hat, nur noch 1680x1050 einstellen.Beim Herstellen des ursprünglichen Zustandes gab es ein paar Probleme, und zwar konnte ich als erstes keine 32bit mehr einstellen und auch CoD4 ging nichtmehr auf der vollen Auflösung, auch wenn ich die normalen Werte manuell eingegeben habe. Erst als ich alle eigenen Einstellungen gelöscht habe, dann die Bildschirminstellung von 1680x1050 (jede andere außer 1920x1080 wäre auch gegangen), hat der Treiber mir automatisch die native Einstellung von 1920x1080 als Option angezeigt, die dann auch funktioniert hat.



War bei mir leider ähnlich, wahrscheinlich ein Bug im Treiber, musste auch öfter mal alle Einstellungen mit DriverSweeper löschen und neuinstallieren. Man muss, wenn man die optimale Auflösung gefunden hat, sauber neuinstallieren nur die eine angepasste Auflösung einstellen, neustarten, dann müsste auch 1920 * 1080 und 32bit wieder funktionieren. Hats dann zumindest bei mir.




Mr.Blade schrieb:


> Interessante Sache. Ich konnte bei meinem Iiyama ProLite E2407HDS jedoch keinen Unterschied feststellen. Weder im Desktop noch in Spielen. Hab ebenfalls die 66HZ übernommen.
> 
> Grüße



Du solltest dir mal den Monitortest vorher und nachher ansehen.




Forseti schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht meinen alten 19" Bildschirm Samsung SyncMaster 913N zu übertakten. Leider gibt es schon bei 1 Hz mehr Verzerrungen und bei 3 Hz mehr wird der Bildschirm weiß mit schwarzen Streifen



Du hast es wahrscheinlich mit Powerstrip versucht, oder? Powerstrip produzierte bei mir leider auch nur Verzerrungen und Streifen, auch bei den Einstellungen die im nVidia-Treiber gute Ergebnisse lieferten.




AirKnight schrieb:


> Mein Monitor scheint bis 75 Hz x 83 kHz ausgelegt zu sein (BenQ G2420HDBL - 61 cm ( 24" ) - Breitbildformat TFT-Aktivmatrix LCD-Display).
> Muss ich jetzt mit Powerstrip (da ich eine AMD hab) die Horizontale Geometrie Sync-Rate (67,500 kHz) oder nur die Vertikale Gemoetie Frequenz (60,000 Hz) ändern? Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit den RAMDAC-Takt (vom Monitor?!) der aktuell bei 148,500 MHz liegt abzuändern.



Vertikale und horizontale Frequenz lassen sich meines Wissens nach nur zusammen einstellen. 
Mein Monitor ist bis 75 Hz x 81 kHz ausgelegt also müsste deiner in jedem Fall bis 70 Hz gehen(wahrschl. bis 74Hz), auch weil der BX2450 bei 73 Hz die 81 kHz überschreitet.

Den RAMDAC-Takt (Pixeltakt) kann man nicht manuell abändern, da er sich aus vertikaler und horizontaler Frequenz errechnet. Das heißt auch, dass es davon abhängt wie hoch dein max. Pixeltakt ist ob du die 70Hz erreichst oder nicht. Beim BX2450 liegt er bei 70 Hz knapp unter den max. 164 MHz.


----------



## Forseti (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Nein, ich habe das wie den Screenshots von hulkhardy1 über den nvidia Treiber gemacht. Die Grafikkarte ist eine 9600 GT und die Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand.

Aber ich möchte ja bald auf einen FullHD Monitor aufrüsten, deshalb ist es auch nicht dramatisch.


----------



## Ozo80 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ok, hab eben in den Spezifikationen des 913N nachgesehen. Wahrscheinlich läuft dein Monitor schon auf 75Hz, oder? 
Da der maximale Pixeltakt bei nur 140MHz liegt und schon 135MHz bei 75Hz erreicht sind, wird da nicht mehr viel möglich sein und wäre außerdem sinnlos.
Mich würde nur interessieren ob dein Monitor abschaltet wenn er über den Maximaltakt kommt? Wäre nämlich schlecht wenn nicht.

Hab jetzt auch gleich mal noch beim Benq G2420HDBL von AirKnight nachgesehen. Nicht schlecht. Dort ist der max. Pixeltakt 205MHz was heißt das der auf jeden Fall sogar 75Hz schafft.


----------



## Forseti (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

ja, wenn ich mehr wie 3 oder 4 Hz zusätzlich gebe kommt eine blinkende Warnung und die Einstellungen werden nach wenigen Sekunden zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Ozo80 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performance auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ok, danke für die Rückmeldung. 
Dachte ich mir dass man einen Monitor quasi nicht übertakten kann sondern nur innerhalb seiner Spezifikationen laufen lassen kann oder er schaltet ab.

Also ist das ganze meiner Meinung nach auch völlig ungefährlich.


----------



## neith (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hier mal mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich besitze den BX2450 von Samsung, Übertaktung funktioniert problemlos, treten auch nach langen Sessions keine Fehler oder ähnliches auf. Allerdings habe ich das Problem dass ich in fast allen Spielen 1920x1080 nicht mehr auswählen kann, sondern nur noch 1680x1050 was ziemlich nervig ist, von daher hab ich ihn erstmal wieder auf die Originalfrequenz geschaltet. 

Weiß jemand warum man nur noch in 1680x1050 fahren kann und nicht mehr in der nativen Auflösung und gibt es dafür schon Lösungsvorschläge?

Lg


----------



## Ozo80 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hatte das gleiche Problem.

Würde den Grafiktreiber deinstallieren, mit CCleaner und Driver Sweeper drübergehen und dann nochmal sauber installieren. Anschließend nur die eine gewünschte angepasste Auflösung einstellen. Dann müsste in allen Spielen die Auflösung wieder anwählbar sein.


----------



## neith (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ist kein Problem, mit nem clean install hab ich wieder die normale native Auflösung aber halt nicht mehr mit 66hz sondern wieder mit 60. Wollte halt wissen ob es möglich ist mit 66hz in 1920x1080 zu fahren, ich schaff es leider nicht, da ich mit 66hz nur noch 1680x1050 packe, vor allem in spielen ziemlich nervig


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

ich frage mich nur was dass soll?


----------



## Ozo80 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



neith schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem, mit nem clean install hab ich wieder die normale native Auflösung aber halt nicht mehr mit 66hz sondern wieder mit 60. Wollte halt wissen ob es möglich ist mit 66hz in 1920x1080 zu fahren, ich schaff es leider nicht, da ich mit 66hz nur noch 1680x1050 packe, vor allem in spielen ziemlich nervig



Meinte ich ja, versuch jetzt nochmal die angepasste Auflösung mit 66Hz einzustellen, dann neustarten. Es funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Hab ja auch den BX2450 und ich kann jetzt in allen Spielen 1920x1080 einstellen.
Übrigens kannst du auch 70Hz einstellen, mit "CVT - Reduziertes Blanking"(speziell für LCD´s), aber das hab ich ja alles schon zweimal geschrieben.



byaliar schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur was dass soll?



Falls du meinst was es bringt: beim BX2450 ist es so dass ich ihn wieder zurückgeschickt hätte weil die Farbverläufe ausgesehen haben als ob nur 16bit Farbtiefe eingestellt wäre. Auf 70Hz sieht es aus wie es sollte und der Monitor ist perfekt.
Wenn es nicht so aufwendig wäre mit Treiber neuinstallieren und so würde ich mal Screenshot´s machen mit vorher nacher dass die Zweifler endlich überzeugt sind. Wenn der nächste nVidia Treiber released wird stelle ich Screenshot´s hier rein.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

klingt für mich wie nach schlecht eingstellten Overdrive funktion ghosting und schlieren sind dann normal.


----------



## Ozo80 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Häh...

Wer redet denn hier von Ghosting oder Schlieren. Es geht um Farbverläufe, Schwarzwerte und Schärfe.


----------



## neith (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hey, wollte mal die Besitzer des BX2450 fragen ob ihr auch Probleme mit Lichthöfen habt. Vor allem beim Schauen von Filmen stören die bei meinem Exemplar extremst. Fast der gesamte Bereich um die untere waagrechte Leiste leuchtet bläulich und ich habe über das gesamte Panel verteilt immer wieder große bedeutend hellere Flächen als das Schwar drumherum.

Hier sind noch 2 Bilder um es zu verdeutlichen, sind zwar nur übers Handy aber es sollte zu erkennen sein was ich meine:

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa388/neith4/Foto0035.jpg
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa388/neith4/Foto0036.jpg

Lg


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Sieht nach RMA aus.

Ghosting sind lichthöfe vom nächsten bild,kann treiberbedingt sein oder aber eine zu eifrige overdrive funktion.Schlieren entstehen wenn farben verwischen und das Bild unscharf wird.Kann auch von zu eifrigen overdrive herkommen.Meist sind dann aber die TN reaktions geschwindigkeit sowiso zu langsam.also ist das panel eher schlecht.da hilft auch ein Bildwiederholungs übertaktung nix,das schädigt nur den Panel das dan igendwann kaputt geht.

Nun kauft euch besser ein 120hz monitor oder eben einen der vom Werk aus besser ist.Und natürlich sind diese Guten Monitore vom Markt verschwunden.
Sehr guter gaming monitor  war
LG l227wtp 
HP 2207h
HP2408h
Benq G2400h
Samsung 2233rz den gibt es noch ,nen guter Spielemonitor aber mit schlechter büro eigenschaften unscharfe schrift 
Samsung t240 naja sogerade noch Spieletauglich leichte schlieren

Neuen Generationen nur noch in kastriert 16-9 und im pseudo 24er alle sind 23er mit 16-10 gehäuse.aussen optisch 16-10 Bild klar zu schmal.Wehe dem der einen 21,5 nimmt richtiges Mäusekino

mal abgesehn vom offentsichtlichen 16-9 nachteil bei Office und Web, bei Filme ist selten alles in 16-9, fernsehn ja,PS3 xbox360 ja,PC Spiele unverschämtes 16-9 optimierungen bei Konsolenports heisst das 16-9 Bild wird bei Monitoren mit 16-10 gezoomt also faktisch ist die auflösung solcher games geringer als beim 16-9.
Allen anderen games die normal skallieren (meist strategie) Hatt man mehr sicht bei 16-10.

Nun 16-9 Bildschirme boykottiere ich,ich seh es nicht ein das die Herrsteller durch ihre Zwangseinführung von 16-9. das ich davon benachteiligt werde.Nur das deswegen kosten gesparrt wird und dazu noch dreist Werbewirksamkeit genutzt wurde (Full HD)
nun wiso interessiert mich dass,das liegt daran ich will den l227wtp oder den 2208h beide sind Perfekte Monitore für mich,0 inputlag (naja maximal 3Frames mit reaktionzeit vertretbar fast wie CRT) nix schlieren, zwangsweise,nix ghosting.1:1 darstellung perfekt für kleinere auflösungen gute intepolier leistung.Bei beiden. Sind beide nicht mehr erhältlich.
Was aber noch zu bekommen ist der 2233RZ je mehr leute diesen Monitor kaufen desto länger wird der im Handel sein,folge ich kann den dann auch holen.
Vorteile dieses gerätes ist Spieltauglich .Mehr HZ ruhigeres bild,keine schlieren kein ghosting.
nachteil nicht so gute helligkeitsverteilung, durschnittlicher schwarzwert, und unscharfe texte beim scrollen.Nicht so gravierende nachteile fürn zocker.besser ist da der HP 2207h oder den 2408h.
Man hatt derzeit kaum auswahl bei 16-10 panels, und leider kaum test.
Die die es noch gibt sind meist Büro TFT und leider meist ohne test,was sehr schmerzhaft ist,da hilft nur kalte dusche.
Nee war das früher schön bei den Röhren da brauchte man nicht auf Spieltauglichkeit achten. da war die Qualität eher die Farbtreue und die ausleutung,wer damit leben konte nahm sich nen billigen.das kann man bei den TFT Monitoren vergessen,entweder zu langsame reaktion und deswegen unnötig beschwerlich beim Spielen oder zuviele Schlieren und unschärfe beim Zocken.Beides nen nogo.Und leider bei den Biligen TFT normal.Auch bei den 16-9


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

@Neith, das Teil ist kaputt, definitiv nicht normal!!


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Kann sein, dass die ati karten bzw. das CCC das schon (fast) automatisch macht?
Mein LCD TV (sekundär über hdmi angeschlossen) hat eigendlich nur HD ready, sprich 720p @ 60hz oder 1080i @ 30hz.
ich kann ihn aber ohne probleme auch auf 1080p@60hz laufen lassen (also mit deutlich ruhigerem bild!). die auflösung dafür wird schon vorgegeben, allerdings nciht bei allen treibern. hatte zeitweise auch treiber, bei denen nur 1080i möglich war.


----------



## Forti (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Also ich kann zwar bis 70MHz testen, aber übernehmen kann ich es nicht. Er springt jedesmal auf 61Mhz zurück wenn ich den nVidia Treiber verlasse. Ok das ist auch schonmal eine  verbesserung da er "nur" auf 59MHz gelaufen ist.
Je höher ich mit der MHz gehen, zb auf 70, desto unscharfer wird es.

Achja evtl braucht Ihr ja den Monitortyp ViewSonic VA2216w

Edit: 66MHz geht


----------



## jumperm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich will meinen Samsung 226BW auch auf höher Takten, aber durch meine ATI scheint dies nicht möglich. Was mich nur wundert, ist dass ich bei 1024*768 75Hz einstellen kann, aber bei 1680*1050 nur 60Hz.


----------



## Forti (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

so mal getestet, also das geht ja nicht in allen spielen was? In WoW zb ist das ganze Bild verschoben und unscharf. Da muss ich auf 61Mhz, was auch 2% OC sind da ich hier nur komischerweise 59MHz nur kann. Weiss einer einen Rat dazu das man die 66Mhz immer hatt und sauber dargestellt bekommt?


----------



## art90 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



jumperm schrieb:


> Ich will meinen Samsung 226BW auch auf höher Takten, aber durch meine ATI scheint dies nicht möglich. Was mich nur wundert, ist dass ich bei 1024*768 75Hz einstellen kann, aber bei 1680*1050 nur 60Hz.




powerstrip...


----------



## art90 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



art90 schrieb:


> ich hab auch ne ati-karte. mit powerstrip geht das. bisl umständlich...aber naja.
> 
> ich hab das vor nem halben jahr mal gemacht. mein p2250 geht bis 78Hz.
> 
> kann aber mich aber an kein unterschied erinnern. ich mach das in den nächsten tagen mal wieder und achte auf unterschiede...



hab jetzt eine nvidia karte und muss leider feststellen, dass powerstrip mit nvidia garnicht funktioniert -.-

wenn ich nun durch den nvidia-treiber die frequenz erhöhe, dann kommen ab 67hz nur noch 960 statt 1920 zeilen am monitor an. also warum interleaved der nvidia-treiber ab 67hz?

wie man oben sieht, läuft der monitor bis 78hz einwandfrei mit der vollen auflösung...


----------



## Nyuki (20. April 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich hab mich mal wieder mit dem Thema beschäftigt,da ich auf meinem Kurztrip in L.A mit jemanden von LG gesprochen habe.Es ist auch der gleichen Meinung das nichts passieren kann.Komme auf max 66 HZ.Bei 67 meldet er out of Range.Habe 65 hz eingestellt.Da ich meinen LED auch nun Oc habe freu ich mich.Hoffe er macht nicht "Peng" Irgendwann 

Dann werde ich mit dir kein Wort mehr schreiben ^^


----------



## loddar (17. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Da ich ja auich einen BX 2450L habe, interessiert mich diese Thema auch.
Bin Besitzer einer MSI 260GTX GraKa Twin Frozr, denke  kann mit der das auch hochstellen auf 70Hz oder?

Hat es da mittlerweile Probleme gegeben beim OC?
Vll. kann es Hulk oder jmd nochmals geneu erklären was man machen muss, son ne Art Anleitung zum OC - Step by Step, wäre doch gut, dann muss man nicht immer anfragen!
DANKE!!!

Ach hulk, was hats du den so für Einstellunge an deinem BX, Helligkeit usw.!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ach das ist ganz einfach du musst nur eine neue Auflösung erstellen und da die Hz ändern, genauso wie beim Downsampling nur dort wird die Auflösung angepasst aber beim übertakten lässt du den wert und änderst halt nur die 60Hz, sind ja Screenshots am Anfang.

Also Problem hatte ich deswegen noch nicht und bei mir hat sich auch noch keiner gemeldet dem der Monitor angeraucht ist! Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre hatte auch mal ein User beim Samsung Support nachgefragt und dort hat man wegen den Hz Erhöhungen keine Probleme gesehen selbst die Garantie würde bestehen bleiben. 
Ist aber alles schon ne Weile her so das ich mich nicht mehr so genau dran erinnere.

Bei den Einstellungen nutze ich momentan die Standards "Game" und "Kino" merkwürdigerweise gefallen die mir besser als die von mir selbst erarbeiteten Einstellungen!


----------



## loddar (18. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



> Hier nun meine Einstellungen im Nvidia Treiber um den Monitor mit 66Hz zu betreiben.
> Wenn jetzt in Spielen Vsync aktiviert wurde, geht auch laut Fraps die Framerate auf 66/s hoch.


Geht das dann auch ohne eingestelltes VSYNC?


> Das alles jedoch nur wenn man auf "CVT - Reduziertes Blanking" im Treiber gestellt hat, sonst geht´s nur bis 66Hz.


Bei mir siehts im Geräte Treiber so aus, obwohl der BX2450L angeschlossen ist und einwandfrei funktioniert. Auch wenn ich rechtsklick auf den Desktop mache, steht bei mir der BX drinne sowie auch inder NVIDIA Systemsteuerung, nur da fehlt der Name, wieso? Und was ist das CVT???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs bei mir nur in den NVIDIA Settings gefunden, aber da sollte ich doch manuell anklicken oder?
Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab welcher Hz hat man den einen Vorteil, bzw. wo sehe ich das (Vorher/Nachher) - zum kontrollieren???


----------



## loddar (18. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hoffe ich werde hier noch ne Lösung von jemanden bekommen, will das doch auch mal austesten^^! 
habe ja extra meine Screesn gepostet!
Danke!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hi also nach deinen Screens hast du doch alles richtig gemacht, jetzt müsste die Hz auch hoch gehen! Und ja geht natürlich auch wenn du VSync aus schaltest. Du musst die Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung die du jetzt mit 66 Hz erstellt hast abspeichern und dann auswählen, mehr nicht.
Versuch es mal und poste obs funktioniert hat!


----------



## loddar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hi habe jetzt gestern nacht noch dem Treiber für den Samsung BX2450L runtergleaden und installiert.
Jetzt steht auch der BX richtig in dem Geräte Treiber drinne.
Kann ich das mit dem OC jetztz trotzdem noch machen?
Also auch wenn da jetrztz nicht mehr PnP drin steht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ja klar geht trozdem und mach dir keine Sorgen das was kaputt geht, dazu sind die paar Hz mehr nicht der Rede wert. Und ja genau die Farbverläufe müssten dann besser werden, sogar erheblich. 
Probiere es einfach aus, kann nix schlimmes passieren also los gehts!


----------



## loddar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ok mach das nunmal, aber kannst du mir mal ne seite oder iwas zeigen, wo ich dann den Vorher/Nachher Effekt sehen kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Nö eigentlich nicht, da das Übertakten des Monis auf meinen Misst gewachsen ist und wenn man einen Screenshot macht sieht man den Effekt ja leider nicht. Aber mach es einfach du wirst den Unterschied selber sehen. Bin mal gespannt wie es bei dir läuft.


----------



## loddar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

So habs gemacht, nun müsste ich halt einen Test oder so machen um zu sheen ob die Farbverläufe jetzt gescheit sind? Wo gibts sowas?

Habe dir mal 2 Bilder angehängt, schau mal: Ist das so korrekt nun?

Der Pxeltakt steht da bei 152,1299 oder so...?
Und hast du bei Desktopgröße auch Seitenverhältnis so wie ich?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ja perfekt bei dir, kannst mal mit einem Film oder Video testen müsstest den Unterschied merken gibts auch einen Test aber weil es schon ne ziemliche Weile her ist weiß ich nicht mehr wie der hieß.
Ich schau mal ob ich den noch finde.............


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ok hier, nimm den mit Farbverläufe die anderen kannst ja auch mal antesten wenn du willst:

PRAD | Testprogramme


----------



## loddar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ok, habe jetzt ein Problem:

Was hast du bei Magic Bright stehen? Da hatte ich Benutzerdef. aber die Farbverläufe zeigen mit der Einstellung "Standard" gar keine Streifen mehr, und mit Benutzerdef. seh ich sie noch!

UND am wichtigsten: Ich kann auf einmal keinen Schwarzwert mehr auswählen, vorjher ging das, liegt das an den 66Hz???????


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Jap liegt am der Benutzerdefinierten Auflösung. Hab bei Magic Bright auch Standard drin und bin voll zufrieden mit dem Bild jetzt!


----------



## loddar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Sry , aber was liegt an der benutzderdwefinierten Einstellung?
Hatte ja 2 Fragen gestellt^^!

1. Magic Bright???
2. Schwarzwert?

und 3. noch:

Welche sonstigen Einstellungen hast du noch, poste die mal bitte, danke!

und 4. zum Schluss:

ich kann in NVIDIA Systemsteuerung jetzt nicht mehr zurückstellen auf dei normale Auflösung, auch nach übernehmen, stellt der wieder auf die 66Hz Auflsöung!
Kann man die dann lediglich durch löschen wieder wegbekommen?

 Jetztz teste ich das Bild mal noch in Games heute Abend, dann schrieb ich dir wie es aussieht!
Aber hoffe du beantwortest mir noch die obigen Fragen, danke!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Es liegt an der Benutzerdefinierten Einstellung das der Schwarzwert nicht mehr geht! Sonst hab ich nur unter der Nevidia Treiber Einstellung die Digitale Farbverbesserung etwas höher gedreht, so das die Farben etwas satter werden.
Diese Einstellung findest du unter Anzeige/Desktop-Farbeinstellungen ändern, fast ganz unten.
Sonst habe ich momentan keine Änderungen gemacht.


----------



## loddar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



> und 4. zum Schluss:
> 
> ich kann in NVIDIA Systemsteuerung jetzt nicht mehr zurückstellen auf dei normale Auflösung, auch nach übernehmen, stellt der wieder auf die 66Hz Auflsöung!
> Kann man die dann lediglich durch löschen wieder wegbekommen?


 
Was ist hiermit, ist das bei dir auch so?

Hast du Digitale Farbanpassung höhergestellt oder das drunter den farbton? oder beides? 
Auf wie viel Prozent?

Ich habe eigentlich die Einstellungen gemeint am Monitor selbst, sprich

-Helligkeit
-Kontrast
-Schärfe
-Farbe (Ror,Grün, Blau)
-Farbtemperatur
-Farbeffekt
-Gamma!!!
-Bildgröße!!!
-Automat.Quelle
-PC/AV Modus

Bitte schrieb mir das mal noch, dann wars das auch...^^!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Diese gesamten Einstellungen am Monitor habe ich momentan auf Standard gelassen nur die digitale-Farbverbesserung etwas angehoben. 
Mit dem zurückstellen das müsste wieder gehen wenn du mit dem PC einen Neustart machst, hatte da auch leichte Probleme aber auch nicht immer!

Ach Automatische Quelle habe ich auf Manuell stehen so sucht der Monitor nicht immer selbständig und bleibt dann immer auf HDMI 1 zum Beispiel!
Helligkeit 95
Contrast 90

Der Rest wie gesagt auf Standard.


----------



## loddar (20. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Auf wie viel haste die Farbverbesserung gestellt?
Helligkeit auf 95%, boah!!!

Gamma wäre dann aber interessant, Modus 1,2, oder 3?
Und Farbtemperatur noch, benutzerdef oder standard?

Danke du hast mir sehr geholfen, supersache!

Und die neue Auflösung kann man ja auch wieder löschen oder, wenns mit dem neustart nicht geht, denn der springt immer wieder zurück auf die neue einstellung!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Die Farbverbesserung hab ich um 10 Punkte erhöht, ja ich weiß meine Einstellungen sind recht hell aber mir gefällt es so besonders beim zocken oder Film schauen. Gamma habe ich Modus 1 manchmal stell ich ihn aber auch auf 3 kommt drauf an.
Die Farbtemperatur auf Standard.

Ja sich die selbst gemachte Auflösung kannst du natürlich wieder löschen kein Problem.


----------



## loddar (20. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

So denke meine passen nun auch^^!

Ich verneige mich vor Ihnen Herr Hulk!!!

Nein im Ernst, wirklich spitzenklasse, Hut ab! Muss es allerdibngs noch im Spiel testen!


----------



## TK-Krumbach (21. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Also bei meinem BenQ G2400W kommt nur ein verpixeltes Bild, wenn ich auf Test klicke. Egal welche Einstellung über 60 Hz ich nehme


----------



## loddar (23. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ähm...
wie kann ich die NVIDIA EInstellung mit den 66HZ wieder löschen???

Wenn ich auf die native Einstellung mit 60Hz switche und wieder übernehmen klicke, und ja sage, springt der automatisch wieder auf die 66Hz!!!
Löschen geht auch net, da das die momentane Auflösung ist und man die nicht löschen darf, also wie bitte bekomme ich die Standard 60Hz wieder???


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (23. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

gesehen
nachgemacht
bericht:

Monitor: 22" Lenovo D221 (T22HNEU) - 1680x1050@60Hz

*bitte auf das Bild vom OP gucken*
- ich habe "Timing" auf Automatisch gelassen (nicht auf Manuell umgeschaltet) und *unten* nix umgestellt, kein Plan was das alles bedeuten soll / was es für Auswirkungen hätte.

- habe dann in einzelschritten getestet wie viel Hz klappt, wie beschrieben ging es bis 66Hz, bei 67Hz hat mein Monitor dann zwar ein Bild angezeigt aber ein völlig verzerrtes.
- mit Timing auf "CVT - Reduziertes Blanking" hats dann noch mit 67 und 68Hz geklappt
- bei 68Hz hat das Monitor OSD (On Screen Display) beim Info Fenster allerdings immernoch 67Hz angezeigt. 
- bei 69Hz + 70Hz war der Monitor dann *out of range* / dunkel geblieben.

Also habe ich mich für 66Hz auf Automatisch entschieden und GESPEICHERT.


Hatte beim ersten versuch den Fehler gemacht nicht richtig zu gucken und bei 61Hz aus versehen auf speichern gehauen (dachte das wäre [OK] und [Abbrechen]), also beim TESTEN, erstmal NIX ANKLICKEN!
Die 61Hz bin ich dann nicht mehr los geworden (wollte sich unter keinen umständen löschen lassen, selbst als der löschen knopf aufgetaucht ist hat er nicht funktioniert -> Kopf -> Wand) 
habe dann erstmal den Nvidia Treiber neuinstalled mit häckchen auf [x] neuinstallation, damit die Profile neu gesetzt werden. *bleh*

Ne kleine Warnung davor im OP wäre nice, Treiber neuinstallen wegen so nem schmu is immer lästig.



* Spiele die ohne zu zicken 66Hz / 66FPS akzeptieren* 
*- Battlefield Bad Company 2*
- *Defense Grid*
- *Duke Nukem Forever*
- *Terraria*

*
 66Hz mit workaround 
- Star Trek Online / Champions Online* (cryptic engine):
Das Spiel lief trotzdem mit 60Hz/FPS weil die Hz in den Optionen einzustellen sind, 66Hz war nicht auswählbar.
Workaround: (KÖNNTE evtl. auch bei anderen Spielen funktionieren) -> auf Fenster Modus umgeschaltet [Alt + Enter], dann wird die Hz-rate vom Desktop verwendet,
das Fenster dann wiederum maximiert (rechts oben, der mittlere Knopf)
 -> STO sieht dann genauso wie Fullscreen aus, läuft aber mit 66Hz/FPS

Bei anderen Spielen hat man im Fenstermodus leider oft dieses Windows Fenster gedöns an den Rändern und bekommt es nicht weg... aber testen kann man es ja mal.

* Spiele die FIX 60Hz nutzen* *
**- Darkspore* gibt fehlermeldung aus: screen resolution invalid, startet im Fenstermodus, durfte ich dann in die Optionen gehen und 1680x1050 59Hz einstellen
*- Dead Space 2*
*- F1 2010*
*- Portal 2*
- *Test Drive Unlimited 2*


...so das sind alle die ich gerade installiert hab.



so wie das für mich ausschaut wäre es wohl am besten wenn man die Auflösung mit 66Hz irgendwie direkt in den Monitor Treiber .inf reinhacken könnte, dann würden wahrscheinlich auch die Spiele 66Hz akzeptieren die sonst nur die Standard-Treiber Einstellungen benutzen wollen.




PS: hat das schon jemand mit einem 120Hz Monitor probiert? ^^
Könnte evtl. zur Kaufentscheidung beitragen wenn man da vergleichswerte bei verschiedenen Modellen hätte (vielleicht gibts ja einen den man auf 140 bekommt?  )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Also ich hab das löschen immer hin bekommen wenn ich nur den PC neu gestartet habe keine Ahnung warum du den Treiber neu installieren musstest.
Du hast leider nichts dazu geschrieben inwiefern das Bild bei dir besser/schlechter wurde oder es keine Veränderung gab. 
Könntest du das noch nach tragen, dann werde ich deinen Post auch vorne auf der ersten Seite verlinken.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (23. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Bild ist wie gehabt, sehe keine Verschlechterung oder Verbesserung, nur halt mehr FPS 

PC neu starten?... öööh... öööh... ok das probier ich dann beim nächsten mal


----------



## loddar (23. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

wann neu starten?
Nachdem man in der NVIDIA Steuerung auf 60 Hz umgestellt hat, das springt ja immer wieder nach dem übernehmen zurück!!!
Also Hulk, vll. könntest du den genauen Ablauf des "Neustartens" mal posten, bei mir hilft bis jetzt nix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Traurig!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ok die ganze Sache ist ein wenig tricki. Da hat sich mit dem neuen Treibern was geändert ist ja schon ne Weile her also:

Du gehst bei Auflösungen runter wo PC trüber steht und nimmst die erste gleich und aktivierst sie.
Dann gehst du wieder auf Benutzerdefiniert und machst den Hacken links weg bei deiner Auflösung und gehst dann rechts auf das rote X.
Dann fragt er ob du löschen willst und du bestätigst es, die Auflösung steht dann aber trotzdem immer noch da.
Dann gehst du auf deine native Auflösung und aktivierst sie und jetzt wird auch deine Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung automatisch gelöscht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loddar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ok so gehts, danke!

Aber schau mal meine Farbverläufe - auch bei 66Hz -  an:

Ist das normal? Kann man das noch verbessern? Oder sollte das nicht besser sein mit den 66Hz?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Öhm das Problem ist das auf einem Screenshot nicht die Farbverläufe deines Monitors dargestellt werden, sondern die mit dem Monitor mit dem du sie dir anschaust. Das heißt ich seh dann nur meine Farbverläufe von meinem Monitor nicht die deinen so das ich nichts dazu sagen kann, Sorry!

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist mit ner sehr guten Digicam ein Foto machen und hier posten, keine Ahnung wie gut das geht aber sonst fällt mir keine Möglichkeit ein.


----------



## loddar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

K hier mal fotos von meiner digi!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Also die leichten Abstufungen sind eigentlich normal wenn du das meinst. Wenn ich aber übertakte werden sie etwas besser bei mir aber zu sehen sind sie immer noch.
Wenn du das meinst brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen alles gut bei dir.


----------



## pocii (14. März 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

ich hab nen ASUS VK246h und das Teil seit ner Zeit erfolgreich von 60hz auf 72hz getaktet bei 1920x1080

Karte: GTX 680
Treiber: 314.14
Monitor: Asus VK246h


----------



## instagib (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



> Jetzt schwingen ja wohl die Kristalle knapp 20% schneller.



Nein. Der Pixelrefresh hat mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz nichts zu tun.
Den Pixelrefresh kann man nur durch Overdrive beeinflussen.


----------



## Barthi666 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Kann auch mal jemand posten wie man das mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte macht? Würde mich nämlich echt interessieren ob es das bringt.


----------



## OdlG (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Gibt es bei 1440p Monitoren was zu beachten? Mein HP ZR2740W scheint nichtmal 61Hz zu verkraften (GTX680). Leiderr finde ich auch keine Angaben zum Pixeltakt


----------



## fl4shr (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Leider ist dieser Post sehr alt, hat mir aber sehr weitergeholfen

Jedoch trau ich mich nicht umzustellen ohne zu fragen:

Ich habe einen Benq V2320H
Vertikaler Scanbereich 50 - 76 Hz
Horizontaler Scanbereich 30 - 83 kHz

Kann ich die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz, über die "NVIDIA Systemsteuerung" unter "Auflösung ändern" - "Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen" (wie oben) einfach auf 76Hz ändern, ohne zu übertakten ?


----------



## fensterkiller (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mein Monitor: Sagenhafte *141* hz. Und dann kommen die Verzerrungen!  Ich habe einen Laptop-Bildschirm. (1280x800)
Oh: Und das ist mein *141*ter Post


----------



## braq (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Schaffe bei meinem 27"er mit 2560x1440 75Hz

Alles darüber ist Out of Range


----------



## Nazzy (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

24er samsung erfolgreich von 60 auf 75 HZ übertaktet


----------



## MARCU5 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habe einen BenQ GL2450 und mein Monitor mach ausgehend von 1920x1080 mit 60 Hz 2880x1620 mit 70 Hz mit


----------



## MARCU5 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



OdlG schrieb:


> Gibt es bei 1440p Monitoren was zu beachten? Mein HP ZR2740W scheint nichtmal 61Hz zu verkraften (GTX680). Leiderr finde ich auch keine Angaben zum Pixeltakt


 Bei den Kepler-Karten musst du den Regler Timing auf Manuell stellen und unter "Gesamtzahl der Pixel" die eingetragenen Werte verringern. Allerdings nicht niedriger als deine Auflösung. Beispiel: 

Bei mir sind bei 1920x1080 dort 2200 und 1125 angegeben. Um mehr als 65 Hz zu erreichen musste ich auf 2100 und 1100 verringern


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich hab das jetzt gerade erst gefunden. Mein Monitor konnte von Haus aus schon 75Hz doch immer war er auf nur 60Hz gestellt. Und heute hab ich ihn auf 75Hz (Erzwungen im NVidia Treiber) gestellt und es ist einfach ein mega krasses Gefühl! Das reicht mir bis ich mir einen 120Hz Monitor kaufen werde! Ich kann ihn auch auf 80Hz laufen lassen nur weiß ich nicht ob das noch Okay ist. Bekomme da die WARNUNG: Overscann 85Hz pls set bla bla bla to 1920x1080@60Hz aber bei 75Hz ist alles Okay


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Soweit hoch mit den Hz bis du Bildfehler siehst, dann wieder 5Hz zurück dann passt das.
Immer in ca. 2Hz schritten testen !


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Aber wie bekomme ich diese Warnung vom Monitor weg?  hab einen *Philips 227ELH*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

KA. dann bleib halt unter 85Hz oder in den Monitoreinstellungen mal schauen ob es deaktivier bar ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich bin nur auf 80Hz  in den Einstellungen finde ich nichts  ich googel schon wie verrückt ^^


----------



## Intel4770K94 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Bei Amd Karten Funktionierts mit der Software CRU (Costum Resolution Utility).
Nur bei mir fängt ab 70Hz die weißen Flächen zu flimmern an aber fühlt sich wirklich flüssiger an. Warscheinlich verstärkt dass das Flimmern bei PWM gedimmten Schirmen. (mehr Helligkeit behebt dass auch wieder)
Ist das jetzt schlecht für den Bildschrim ihn dauernd mit 80Hz z.B mein Bildschirm schlatet sich ab bei 80hz nach 2minuten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Diese Software die du Ansprichts funktioniert nicht mehr... zumindest nicht mit neuen AMD Treibern. 
BTW er hat einen Nvidia Grafikkarte das kannst nicht mit der AMD vergleichen.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

bei mir funzte die Software^^ Habe die 14.4 Catalyst Version.
Und was laberst du Hab nichtmahl was verglichen^^ Habe nur gesagt dass es bei mir das PWM Flimmern verstärkt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Diese Software die du Ansprichts funktioniert nicht mehr... zumindest nicht mit neuen AMD Treibern.
> BTW er hat einen Nvidia Grafikkarte das kannst nicht mit der AMD vergleichen.


 
Doch - tut sie


----------



## Keleg (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Erhöht sich durch übertakten der Hz zahl irgent wie die Latenz zeit oder wird das Bild schlechter?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Die Bild anzeige Zeit wird verkürzt was zur Folge hat das die Bilder rückelfreier angezeigt werden, somit bessere Gefühl beim zocken etc.


----------



## Xcravier (12. Juli 2014)

Er hat gefragt, ob es auch irgendwelche Nachteile gibt ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Nur Vorteile keine Nachteile  hört sich schön an stimmts ^^


----------



## Xcravier (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habe das jetzt auch mal bei meinem Bildschirm ausprobiert und 74 Herz geschaft  ab 75 funktioniert es aber nicht mehr 
Soll ich es lieber auf 70 oder 74 stellen?


----------



## fensterkiller (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Wenn 74 gut aussieht, kannst es lassen. Aber wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du 70 machen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Habe gestern mal meinen iiyama ProLite E2773HDS *übertaktet*, komme auf 66Hz ab 67Hz bekomme ich immernoch ein Bild aber es sieht total verpixelt und kaputt aus.

Meine Einstellungen sehen jetzt EXAKT so aus wie auf dem Screenshot im OP, ausser das ich die Timings auf Automatisch stehen lasse.
Hat irgendwer eine vernünftige Erklärung was die Timings im einzelnen genau machen? 
"Vordere Schwarzschulter" hä?   und ob man damit evtl. noch mehr rauskitzeln kann?
hab mal oberflächlich gegoogled aber erklären tut da keiner wirklich was...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Meiner schaft auch Problemlos von 75Hz auf 80Hz nur kommt dann alle 2 Minuten die warnung mit dem Overscan 85Hz Pls Set 1920x1080@60Hz  und es gibt keine Möglichkeit es abzuschalten. Aber ich hätte niemals gedacht das man so einen krassen unterschied von 60Hz auf 75Hz sehen kann vorallem in CSGO


----------



## Buxxdehude (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Huhu,

Gibt es für AMD derzeit eine Möglichkeit zu übertakten?

Mit dem
Crt Tool ging noch nicht mal 1hz mehr.

Lg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Gibt es für AMD derzeit eine Möglichkeit zu übertakten?
> 
> Mit dem
> Crt Tool ging noch nicht mal 1hz mehr.


 
Mit dem CRU funktionierts bei MIR jedenfalls problemlos.
Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)
Leider schafft mein Monitor nur 70Hz

Möglicherweise solltest du dort mal "LCD reduced" versuchen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mit dem CRU funktionierts bei MIR jedenfalls problemlos.
> Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)
> Leider schafft mein Monitor nur 70Hz
> 
> Möglicherweise solltest du dort mal "LCD reduced" versuchen.



Mit welchem Treiber ?


----------



## Keleg (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mit dem CRU funktionierts bei MIR jedenfalls problemlos.
> Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)
> Leider schafft mein Monitor nur 70Hz
> 
> Möglicherweise solltest du dort mal "LCD reduced" versuchen.



Woran merke ich dort nun dass es funktioniert? Habe dort bei meiner Auflösung von 59,9 Hz auf 75 Hz umgestellt, sehe aber kein unterschied und wüsste auch gerne ob ich nun überprüfen kann ob es auch wirklich umgestellt wurde.

Und was bedeutet "sync polarity" und wie sollte ich es einstellen?


----------



## Buxxdehude (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Bei meinem Bildschirm gibt es ne Info taste. Dort werden Auflösung @ XX Hz dann angezeigt. 

Sowas hat eig jedes Gerät. .


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Nochmals für Begriffsstutzige wie mich bitte: Wenn mein Monitor 75Hz ohne Abschmieren schafft, dann lasse ich dies so eingestellt - oder stelle klugerweise 70Hz ein?


----------



## drebbin (13. Juli 2014)

72hz du hast Sicherheitspuffer und kein ruckeln bei filmen,da die ja mit 24 fps laufen


----------



## Keleg (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bildschirm gibt es ne Info taste. Dort werden Auflösung @ XX Hz dann angezeigt.
> 
> Sowas hat eig jedes Gerät. .


 
Also ich habe den PC gerade am TV dran hängen, weil ich dort im Augenwinkel oft ein Flimmern sehe habe ich hier nun versucht die Hz zahl um zu stellen. 
Mein TV unterstützt laut HWiNFO _30-83 kHz Horizontal_ und _56-76 Hz Vertical_. Im Windows läuft das ganze allerdings immer nur mit 60 Hz.
Nun ist mein Problem dass ich dass ich zur Zeit keine Fehrnbedienung habe, da diese defekt ist. Kann auch ohne die direkte Info auf dem Display herraus finden ob das ganze nun geklappt hat? Denn ohne Fehrnbedienung bekomme ich hier keine Information, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich die überhaupt irgentwie bekomme kann an meinem TV.

Nächste Frage... Im CRU steht oben links an meinem Bildschirm "restart required". Ist damit der PC oder der Monitor gemeint?


----------



## Buxxdehude (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

PC restart = damit Windows die neue Herz Zahl auch im drop down Menü zur Auswahl anzeigt .


----------



## Keleg (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> PC restart = damit Windows die neue Herz Zahl auch im drop down Menü zur Auswahl anzeigt .


 
Ok danke!
Hab nun die 72Hz im Windows stehen und das Bild sieht immernoch ordentlich aus, sollte also laufen nehme ich an.


----------



## crazyz0cker (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mal ne Frage für ganz Dumme (also mich): mein ACER S243HL ist über vga angeschlossen (graka ist eine gtx 660ti). Diesesn habe ich versucht zu übertakten, jedoch verzerrt sich das Bild selbst schon bei 61 HZ, aber auch bei 59HZ oder 55 HZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Liegt das am Bildschirm, Anschluss oder an meiner Inkompetenz. Mein 2ter Bildschirm (HP 23xi ), welcher über dvi angeschlossen ist,lässt sich problemlos auf 75 / 80 HZ übertacken , leider sind da die Farben nicht so schön, und deswegen will ich ihn nicht zum spielen hernehmen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Da limitiert garantiert VGA als analoge Signalausgabe.


----------



## crazyz0cker (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ja aber wieso dann auch bei 55 / 59 Hz? Ich werds dann morgen mal über HDMI versuchen - Jetzt hat Open Viewing / Fußball vortrit -


----------



## Keleg (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Was passiert eig. wenn ich es übertreibe? Kann ich dann ohne einen anderen Monitor die einstellung nicht mehr reseten weil ich nichts mehr sehe oder wie läuft das?

Laut des Herstellers bringt der Fehrnseher 100Hz aber HWinFO zeigt weniger an... wobei es aber auch das Model nicht richtig anzeigt. Windows 7 mit 1360x768 läuft standart mit 60Hz, kann es auch nicht ändern. Habe nun auf 72Hz übertaktet. Würde gerne die 100Hz testen.

PRAD | TV Geräte | Hersteller Philips | Spezifikation: Datenblatt Philips 32PFL5306H/12


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Keleg schrieb:


> Laut des Herstellers *bringt der Fehrnseher 100Hz* aber HWinFO zeigt weniger an... wobei es aber auch das Model nicht richtig anzeigt. Windows 7 mit 1360x768 läuft standart mit 60Hz, kann es auch nicht ändern. Habe nun auf 72Hz übertaktet. Würde gerne die 100Hz testen.


 
Wo steht das der TV 100Hz als "*Eingangsfrequenz*" unterstützt? 

Das Einzige was solche TVs machen - egal ob 100, 200 oder 600 Hz - ist eine Zwischenbildberechnung im TV oder DVD/BR-Betrieb.
Aber das nützt im PC-Betrieb 0,nix.


----------



## GS85 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hi, ich wollte mal von meinem ASUS VE278Q berichten:
DVI-Kabel: max 73Hz möglich. mehr Details hab ich nicht mehr.
DisplayPort: max 87Hz. bei 88 ist man ausserhalb des Bereiches. Pixeltakt ist bei 203. Scheint als gäbe es bei manchen Monitoren bei 205 eine neue Grenze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GS85 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

hab noch mal, wie von MARCU5 beschrieben manuell an der Gesamt Pixelzahl rumgeschraubt und konnte nun die 90Hz auch erreichen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherheitshalber werde ich aber bei 80Hz oder 85Hz bleiben.


----------



## Rabber (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Das ganze auch ohne Frame Skipping? Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests


----------



## GS85 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

bei mir funktioniert der Test nicht richtig.
gibt's noch einen anderen?

Hier mal ein Screenshot:
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/109568883.jpg

Auffällig war aber das ich ein neues Fenster öffnen musste (im Tab gab es nur 67Hz) um die volle Herzzahl zu bekommen. 
Habe aktuell 85Hz eingestellt. 90Hz wurden aber auch erkannt, stell ich aber nicht mehr ein, da ich festgestellt hab, dass ein hängendes Pixel oben am Rand bei mir häufiger Auftritt als vorher. 
Normalerweise ist es nur  alle paar Tage zu sehen, bei 90Hz, hängt es fast im Stundentakt.


----------



## Sporqist (21. Juli 2014)

An alle AMD Nutzer: man kann mit dem EVGA-iwasOC-tool den Monitor auch übertakten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Sporqist schrieb:


> An alle AMD Nutzer: man kann mit dem EVGA-iwasOC-tool den Monitor auch übertakten


 
Meinst du EVGA Precicion X ?
Ich dachte das läuft nur mit NVidia Karten?

Ist aber ja eigentlich auch nur ein angepasster Afterburner mit ein paar zusätzlichen Funktionen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2014)

GS85 schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert der Test nicht richtig.
> gibt's noch einen anderen?
> 
> Hier mal ein Screenshot:
> ...



Das sieht eher danach aus, das du keine Langzeitbelichtung benutzt.
Weil auf nem einfachen Foto wie bei dir sieht man nix.


----------



## Sporqist (22. Juli 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Meinst du EVGA Precicion X ?
> Ich dachte das läuft nur mit NVidia Karten?
> 
> Ist aber ja eigentlich auch nur ein angepasster Afterburner mit ein paar zusätzlichen Funktionen.



Wenn das nur mit Nvidia funktioniert zieh ich meine Aussage zurück.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hab jetzt meinen Moni auf 75 Hz gebracht - durch "LCD reduced" im CRU 

Auch 80 Hz werden noch problemlos angezeigt - allerdings hab ich dann ein "Out of Range" Fenster in der Mitte und keine Möglichkeit es zu deaktiveren - man kommt nicht mal mehr ins Monitor-OSD.

Aber selbst bei 75 Hz merkt man einen *deutlichen Unterschied* durch eine "flüssigere" Bewegung in BF3/4 
15Hz klingen jetzt nicht nach viel - aber von 60 auf 75 Hz ist das schon eine Steigerung von 25%


----------



## DerJott (7. September 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habe mich auch getraut und den LG 29EA73-P auf 75 Hz gebracht. Er ist deutlich wärmer als bei 60 Hz aber läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## fensterkiller (7. September 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mein "neuer" SyncMaster 214T lässt sich 0.0% übertakten. Aber bei niedrigeren Auflösungen schon.


----------



## Buxxdehude (7. September 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Wirkt sich die Art des Anschlusses auf die Übertaktung aus?

Bei HDMI schafft mein Samsung 1hz ^^.


----------



## auamanu (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Also meine Monitore gehen alle auf etwas über 70hz, bei Filmen echt ein Unterschied!

Aber ich hab ein Problem.. Ich spiele immer mit 4x DSR. 

Hat schon jemand einen Weg gefunden den Monitor trotz aktivierten DSR zu ocen?


----------



## Dastano (4. November 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mach alternativ DSR aus. Ich hab jetzt locker 40 Spiele getestet und finde es ist fast kein / kaum unterschied. DSR ist wieder sowas typisches "total krass" was es aber (meiner Meinung nach) nicht ist.

PS: DSR kannst du auch extern benutzen, ist kein Nvidia Feature. DSR gibt es schon seit locker 5 Jahren ^^


----------



## Pitfall (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habe mal eine paar Fragen zum übertakten des Monitors. 

Ich habe einen Dell U2713HM mit einer AMD 290X und ich bin jetzt auf 75Hz. 
Wenn ich jetzt den UFO Test mache, bleibt jedes 5te Kästchen schwarz (mit meiner Kamera ein Bild geschossen mit 1Sek Blendenöffnung). 

Ist das jetzt ein Problem beim Surfen oder Daddeln, wenn ich die 75Hz lasse? 

Und muss ich jetzt V-Sync oder eine andere Einstellung im CCC aktivieren?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Das ist Frameskipping, das heisst du hast keine flüssige Frameausgabe mehr.
Beim surfen dürfte es keinen grossen Unterschied machen, aber beim zocken kannst du z.B arge Probleme beim zielen in Shootern bekommen.


----------



## fensterkiller (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich habe jetzt einen Qnix 2710 (111Hz)


----------



## Pitfall (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ach ok. Danke

Dann bring das ja gar nichts, wenn ich meinen Monitor bis auf 105Hz hoch bekomme (bei 106Hz scharz bleibt) und zur Sicherheit 5Hz runter gehe, wenn ich schon bei 65hz leichte Frameskippung (jede Zeile ein scharzes Feld) habe und bei 100Hz noch mehr. 

Dann lasse ich es lieber auf 60Hz


----------



## RobinNyan (3. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hi erstmal 

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das schon angesprochen wurde...
bei mir klappt alles, hab im Nvidia treiber bis 72 hz bekommen (n alter Hanns-G mit full hd, 24 Zoll) 

allerdings wenn ich ein Spiel wie z.B. csgo starte, läuft er wieder mit 60 hz :/

was läuft falsch?


----------



## fensterkiller (3. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

In Steam Startparameter -refresh 72 einstellen.
Kann aber sein, dass du wegen dem Scaler kein Bild oder Frameskipping hast.


----------



## RobinNyan (8. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> In Steam Startparameter -refresh 72 einstellen.
> Kann aber sein, dass du wegen dem Scaler kein Bild oder Frameskipping hast.



das klappte einige zeit gut, hatte immer meine 71 hertz ingame, aber jetzt auf einmal krieg ich wieder trotz diesem Start Parameters nur 60 hertz :/

was ich gemacht habe:
 -DSR in den Treibern aktiviert (DSR beißt sich mit selbst erstellten auflösungen [und bildwiederholraten], deshalb kann man nur eins von beidem haben, dsr oder ne selbst erstellte custom res)

-mit DSR ein Game gespielt in 4k downsampling

-anschließend DSR wieder im Treiber aus gestellt und wieder meine Custom Res ausgewählt, sprich 1080p mit 71 hertz.

wenn ich jetzt halt csgo starte, kommt trotzdem nur 60 hertz, hab folgende Startparameter für CSGO 

"-novid -high -threads 8 -refreshrate 71"

vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand hier mit CSGO aus und kann mir helfen? :/ in anderen Spiele klappts super meistens, hab in Arkham Knight, Crysis 3 und AC Untiy immer meine 71 hertz bzw fps..

#edit und -refresh funktionierte von anfang an nicht, -refreshrate dagegen schon


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Laut google soll -refresh funktionieren.
Dazu noch -freq einstellen mit der gewünschten Hertzzahl.
Funktioniert wohl aber nur im Vollbildmodus.


----------



## RobinNyan (9. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Laut google soll -refresh funktionieren.
> Dazu noch -freq einstellen mit der gewünschten Hertzzahl.
> Funktioniert wohl aber nur im Vollbildmodus.



hab jetzt spaßeshalber mal alles 3 gleichzeitig reingeschrieben, klappte nicht, alles einzeln nacheinander durchprobiert, klappte auch nicht, refresh + freq ging auch nicht. hach gott, gibts keine config in der man das einstellen kann? 

*edit
scheinbar überschreibt csgo halt das startparameter für die Bildwiederholrate. Muss man doch irgendwo direkt einstellen können, oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Kurze Frage, wo änderst du die Parameter?
In Steam oder bei ner Verknüpfung?


----------



## RobinNyan (9. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

in Steam bei Launch Optionen

*edit

andere Parameter wie -novid klappen ja auch!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> in Steam bei Launch Optionen
> 
> *edit
> 
> andere Parameter wie -novid klappen ja auch!


Du hast Nvidia warum machst du dir das leben so schwer? Du kannst deinen Monitor über die Nvidia Treiber Übertakten.



/EDIT: Mit CSGO sollte das eigentlich keine Probleme geben ansonsten nutze Fensterlosen Rand bei CSGO um die Hz zu erzwingen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Laut Command Liste sollten -refresh -freq und -refreshrate funktionieren.
Sind die 71Hz den auch in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiviert oder hast du nur ne Auflösung erstellt?


----------



## RobinNyan (10. September 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Laut Command Liste sollten -refresh -freq und -refreshrate funktionieren.
> Sind die 71Hz den auch in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiviert oder hast du nur ne Auflösung erstellt?



auflösung erstellt mit 71 hertz und auch ausgewählt und aktiviert!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Habe gestern mal auf die Schnelle mit CRU meinen 8 Jahre alten Samsung Syncmaster 226bw auf 75hz gestellt. Höher habe ich gar nicht erst versucht.

Beim Fenster verschieben unter Windows finde ich schon, dass es etwas flüssiger läuft, bei BF4 bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es was bringt (bin aber auch weit vom Pro-Gamer entfernt  ). 
Aber schon lustig, dass das so problemlos funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sind denn so die Langzeiterfahrungen von Euch? Wie äußern sich Fehler und wie bemerkt man, dass der Monitor dadurch langsam sein Zeitliches segnet?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Versuch es erstmal mit den richtigen Fotos beim Test, so sagt das Foto nichts aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobinNyan (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal auf die Schnelle mit CRU meinen 8 Jahre alten Samsung Syncmaster 226bw auf 75hz gestellt. Höher habe ich gar nicht erst versucht.



hab meine samsung 4k in 1080p auf 84 hz gekriegt und in 1440p noch auf 82 hz  in 4k will er nix anderes leider. aber dennoch bemerkenswert.


----------



## Norkzlam (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mein Koreaner läuft jetzt seit 2 Jahren prolemlos mit 104Hz.


----------



## RobinNyan (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Angeber!  welche Auflösung?


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Mein 4k lässt sich um 1hz übertakten 😂. Dachte da wäre mehr drin.


----------



## Genesis-84 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hi, hab jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen. 
Aber gibt es den nen Trick, wie man bei nvidia trotz dsr den Monitor übertakten kann?


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Eher weniger. Du kannst die Auflösungen manuell anlegen, 4k funktioniert dann aber in den meisten fällen nicht mehr


----------



## Norkzlam (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> Angeber!  welche Auflösung?



Nativ 2560x1440. Es handelt sich um einen x-star dp2710. Also einen Noname Bildschirm aus Südkorea. Und damit ist meiner noch ein eher schlechteres Exemplar, viele schaffen wohl tatsächlich 120Hz. Die sind bekannt für ihr Oc-Potential . Zur Zeit als ich das Ding gekauft habe, war das quasi die einzige Möglichkeit WQHD, PLS und hohe Bildwiederholrate in einem Gerät zu vereinigen. Gleichzeitig war das ganze noch vergleichsweise günstig, iirc bin ich mit allen Steuern und Gebühren bei <300 € gelandet.  
Hier finden sich weitere Informationen. [Official] The Qnix/X-Star 1440p Monitor Club


----------



## RobinNyan (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Nativ 2560x1440. Es handelt sich um einen x-star dp2710. Also einen Noname Bildschirm aus Südkorea. Und damit ist meiner noch ein eher schlechteres Exemplar, viele schaffen wohl tatsächlich 120Hz. Die sind bekannt für ihr Oc-Potential . Zur Zeit als ich das Ding gekauft habe, war das quasi die einzige Möglichkeit WQHD, PLS und hohe Bildwiederholrate in einem Gerät zu vereinigen. Gleichzeitig war das ganze noch vergleichsweise günstig, iirc bin ich mit allen Steuern und Gebühren bei <300 € gelandet.
> Hier finden sich weitere Informationen. [Official] The Qnix/X-Star 1440p Monitor Club



nice, danke! bin allerdings eher der Bildqualitäts-freak und pls kann jeder, heißt ja nicht dass es auch nice aussieht. Aber trotzdem ein nices Schnäppchen, in der Tat! geht auch mehr bei niedrigeren auflösungen (720p)? vllt sogar mehr als 120?


----------



## OdlG (22. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Hey, ich habe eine Frage zum Übertakten: Ich habe meinen LG 25UB55-B von 60 auf 75 MHz übertaktet (ab 76 wackelt das Bild, darüber bleibt es schwarz) mittels nVidia Systemsteuerung. Das Profil habe ich auch ausgewählt, aber Gothic 3 sagt nach wie vor 2560x1080@60Hz. Kann ich irgendwo prüfen, welche Hertzzahl tatsächlich anliegt?

Unter Windows Geräteeigenschaften wird beim Monitor 75 Hertz angezeigt, verstehe leider nicht, was dann das Problem ist

Edit: Liegt das vllt an HDMI? Könnte es über DP möglich sein wegen mehr Bandbreite?


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Gothic 3 ist schon älter, durchaus möglich dass da nicht mehr als 60Hz unterstützt werden.


----------



## OdlG (22. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Gothic 3 bietet mir aber niedrige Auflösungen mit 75Hz an. Ab 1280x1024 abwärts kann ich 75Hz abwählen. Ich weiß leider nicht genau, wann HDMI an der Grenze ist, was die Bandbreite betrifft. Habe nur leider gerade kein DP Kabel hier, sonst würde ich es schnell testen. Falls ich da mehr Aussagen bekomme, würde ich mir aber noch eins holen für einen Test

Edit: GTA V bietet die 75Hz an, also vermute ich mal, dass es doch geht


----------



## yeahbaby (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Übertakten mit Nvidia karten.
Ich habe einen Qnix 1440p und habe ein benutzerdefiniertes Profil unter der Nvidia Systemsteuerung mit 120 Hz erstellt bei 1440p Auflösung... kurz Rocketleague ausprobiert und fühlt sich gleich flüssiger an und ist gestochen scharf.
Dann habe ich aber spiele mit Hi end Grafik die auf keine 120 fps kommen... diese Spiele lasse ich unter 1080p laufen, jetzt kommt die Frage.
Wenn ich ein Spiel unter 1080p starte, spielt der Monitor die Benutzerdefinierten 120 Hz für 1440p ab oder geht er auf die Werkseinstellung für 1080p zurück bei 60 Hz?
Ich habe spaßeshalber ein Benutzerdefiniertes Profil für 1080p bei 120 Hz erstellt (super schwammig bei der Pixeldichte am 27 zöller) und ein Hi end Grafik Spiel laufen lassen und es kam mir flüssiger vor.


----------



## RobinNyan (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten, mehr Performenz auch bei LCD Displays!*

wenn du ein entsprechendes Profil für die Auflösung hinterlegt hast, wird das jeweilige Spiel auch die höchstmögliche Bildfrequenz verwenden.


----------

